# Official Aldo vs McGregor is on or if it isn't Mendes/Mcgregor for the interim belt



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

*BREAKING (Unofficial) Aldo out of Connor fight (broken rib)*

There's multiple sources going on right now. Here's one from a brazilian website.

http://extra.globo.com/esporte/jose...r-devera-ser-remarcado-pelo-ufc-16529979.html



> Jose Aldo fighter suffered an injury in sparring training early on Tuesday in the gym Nova União, and went straight to a hospital in Barra da Tijuca, West Zone of Rio de Janeiro. The fighter had confirmed a fractured rib after MRI, and should be stopped for about three weeks. The featherweight already started treatment on site. As it approached the clash against the Irish Connor McGregor, the fight on July 11, the belt of weight-downs should be rescheduled for UFC .
> The current fighter belt holder was in the final stretch of the camp and would start next week physical work for weight loss. The fight was considered by the Ultimate as 'The Fight of the Year' and the investment made was high for the organization. José Aldo will enter the Octagon to defend his belt for the eighth time in the franchise.
> In his cartel, Jose Aldo sum of 25 wins and only one defeat. Since joining the UFC, as the owner of the defunct WEC belt, Aldo was never defeated and comes from a triumph in Rio de Janeiro, on the American Chad Mendez last year.
> 
> ...


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Interim title vs Frankie if its the case!


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Is Aldo dumb or what?

A fractured rib during sparring. Why the fck is he sparring so hard with just over two weeks till the fight?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah give him Edgar.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/6/2...adliner-in-jeopardy-with-jose-aldo-rib-injury


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Is Aldo dumb or what?
> 
> A fractured rib during sparring. Why the fck is he sparring so hard with just over two weeks till the fight?


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

M.C said:


>


From what I'm reading on various websites his partner was doing a spinning back kick but slipped and accidentally kicked him in the rib.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Sucks for McGregor (and his fans) if true.

But if this fight does get scrapped, then it's karma for UFC for all of their absurdity with saying McGregor is bigger than Lesnar, Irish Muhammad Ali, etc.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

And not saying Jones is bigger!!! damn them.

Ridiculous though.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Put Frankie in there & let him permanently end this hype.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

How does losing to Frankie permanently end your hype? McGregor's not even undefeated, a current UFC fighter has beat him. No one thinks he's invincible.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

What freaking ludicrous ape shit if this is true. Moron sparing so hard just before the fight.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Literally just about every fight I've been excited for in the last three years has been delayed / cancelled due to injury or other BS.

I was just thinking yesterday how excited I was because this fight looked like it was actually going to happen.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

He's finding it hard I'd say without his juice, and just choked. Kick me in the ribs he told his buddy.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I will laugh if this turns out to be fake.

There's only one source for this.

Everyone else who reported on it isn't much better than lemmings following other lemmings off a cliff.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

God damnit! I let it happen again. ****. I let myself get super excited for a fight before it was actually fight night and this shit happens.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Dana tweeted for everyone to relax so take it for what its worth


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The Best Around said:


> Dana tweeted for everyone to relax so take it for what its worth


I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure Dana always tweets saying people need to calm down or something along those lines every single time anything happens. It would seem Dana is the last guy to get the news most of the time.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

This would suck if he pulls out. I feel like I jinks the card by posting yesterday I was actually going to purchase

I don't allow myself to get upset by UFC fighters pulling out injured anymore though.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

It would not be bad if Edgar gets Connor instead. Give Connor a chance to prove he is really ready for a title shot.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

If the guy Jonas Bilharinho, he brought in to mimic Connor broke his rib, what would the real Connor do? 

But seriously, wtf, I mean wtf. Uncle Dana is not going to be happy with the millions he spent marketing this Jose Aldo vs Mohammed McGregor fight. There's no Lieutenant Jean-Luc Pickard face palm Meme that could justify this situation.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

VolcomX311 said:


> If the guy Jonas Bilharinho, he brought in to mimic Connor broke his rib, what would the real Connor do?
> 
> But seriously, wtf, I mean wtf. Uncle Dana is not going to be happy with the millions he spent marketing this Jose Aldo vs Mohammed McGregor fight. There's no Lieutenant Jean-Luc Pickard face palm Meme that could justify this situation.


New reports are saying that it was Barao who did the damage in sparring.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure Dana always tweets saying people need to calm down or something along those lines every single time anything happens. It would seem Dana is the last guy to get the news most of the time.


He just won't, in his position, comment on something that has not been confirmed.


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> VolcomX311 said:
> 
> 
> > If the guy Jonas Bilharinho, he brought in to mimic Connor broke his rib, what would the real Connor do?
> ...


Dillashaw losing sleep now!


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

This fight isn't happening I don't think. Especially since the news broke and now Conor knows where the injury is. Whoever let that news leak is stupid. Perhaps they let it leak on purpose so they have an excuse not to take the fight.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh man, Uncle Dana is gonna lose his sh*t if this fight gets cancelled. The fan in me needs to see this fight happen but that little troll inside me would love to see White's disappointment cam after having hyped this fight for so long...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

How come so many people would love to see it fail after all the hype? You've got people wanting to bite Dana's face off because he didn't hype up JJ/Penne enough but when they actually do hype someone up they get abuse and everyone wants to see it fail.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> How come so many people would love to see it fail after all the hype? You've got people wanting to bite Dana's face off because he didn't hype up JJ/Penne enough but when they actually do hype someone up they get abuse and everyone wants to see it fail.


Who is everyone? 1 guy saying half of him would love to see Dana flip...fan on him wants to see the fight. 

Is that what you mean by everyone?


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> How come so many people would love to see it fail after all the hype? You've got people wanting to bite Dana's face off because he didn't hype up JJ/Penne enough but when they actually do hype someone up they get abuse and everyone wants to see it fail.


You're kinda answering your own question there mate. The last two championship matches I've seen (Werdum/Cain, JJ/Penne) have been completely overshadowed by this match up. Both of which I might add, were BADASS fights. One of the old guard just attained legitimate "legend" status and the new women's division has a 115lb mini-monster walking around with its belt on. For the record, I don't so much want to see the fight fail as much as I want to see Dana White get that rage vein across his bald pate while at a press conference calling off his self proclaimed fight of century.:thumb02:


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm trying to imagine how slipping on a spinning back kick would cause the kick to injure someone.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Iuanes said:


> I'm trying to imagine how slipping on a spinning back kick would cause the kick to injure someone.


Roids.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

So is this confirmed to be true then? If so, Fother Mucker.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

evilappendix said:


> I want to see Dana White get that rage vein across his bald pate while at a press conference calling off his self proclaimed fight of century.:thumb02:


Would be fun  Plus Robbie Lawler is going to bring the pain. So still a good show.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Conor had worries of this. 

http://youtu.be/sJYt8XyL-sg


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

> Conor McGregor might have predicted Jose Aldo pulling out of a fight back in 2014, before the fight was even booked.
> 
> Conor McGregor is slated to get his shot at the UFC featherweight title and Jose Aldo at UFC 189, but now that is in jeopardy with reports that Aldo has suffered a rib injury.
> 
> ...


http://fansided.com/2015/06/23/conor-mcgregor-predicted-jose-aldo-injury-ufc-189/


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/6/24/8837181/ufc-189-jose-aldo-deep-pain-injury-conor-mcgregor

Sounds pretty legit. If he's crying in bed right now I don't think he's going to fight regardless of what the tests show. I was really looking forward to the fight too...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hmm, that sucks. I guess Aldo keeps that belt for another 4 months or so then. Have Conor whip up on Frankie while Aldo recovers then make the fight in october/november.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

If its that bad as reported i hope they scrap the fight. I don't wan to be a what if Aldo was fully healthy when he fought Conor type situation.

Make Conor vs Frankie for the interim belt, you can bet its going to be a bloody mess and a great fight. I'm willing to bet it will go down something like Condit vs GSP.

If they wait until Aldo is healed aka this winter, UFC will discredit Conor as a potential champion. Many as it is are saying he is pampered by them, this will further fuel that belief.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

In usual circumstances, I doubt the interim belt would be on the line.

But in this case, due to hype and money spent I could see the UFC making an interim champ in order to give the replacement fight extra meaning.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I wouldn't doubt a interim fight. Dana and co needs to try and cover up for the mess that just happened. They're scrambling right now, no doubt. They need to come up with something that keeps the majority of the fans into the fight. Interim is easy and cheap.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

This sucks on a massive level. Don't think i've looked forward to a fight so much ever.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Brings a new meaning to the phrase "No way Jose".

Im not surprised. He's been fighting in Brazil on the roids for years. Now its Vegas, hes dodging the new drug tests, and now he's dodging the fight. I hope he gets an almighty amount of shit for this from Conor, and I hope little frankie doesnt put a stop to the hype train!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Brings a new meaning to the phrase "No way Jose".
> 
> Im not surprised. He's been fighting in Brazil on the roids for years. Now its Vegas, hes dodging the new drug tests, and now he's dodging the fight. I hope he gets an almighty amount of shit for this from Conor, and I hope little frankie doesnt put a stop to the hype train!


Little Frankie for the win!

But of course Dana won't risk putting his boy toy in there with a legit top 145er who can wrestle a bit. 

Will be telling to see what they do here really. Frankie has already said he would take the fight.

Perhaps they can call Kawajiri up to fight Conor. You know the guy who just beat Dennis Siver.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Little Frankie for the win!
> 
> But of course Dana won't risk putting his boy toy in there with a legit top 145er who can wrestle a bit.
> 
> ...


I'd be very VERY surprised if they put Frankie in with Conor. The UFC gains absolutely nothing from a potential Frankie win and in fact probably costs them a shit tonne of money.

I wouldn't be surprised to see them shelve Conor until Jose has ran out of excuses not to fight him :thumb02:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Killz said:


> I'd be very VERY surprised if they put Frankie in with Conor. The UFC gains absolutely nothing from a potential Frankie win and in fact probably costs them a shit tonne of money.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see them shelve Conor until Jose has ran out of excuses not to fight him :thumb02:


They can only really put him again Frankie or his cousin Chad right? Who else is there? Holloway already beaten, Cub is in a nursing home. 
I say f*ck it and let him fight the two of them at the same time!

But seriously DW will have to bite the bullet and throw frankie in there and hope for the best. 

Interestingly Conor is tweeting its business as usual, Dana is tweeting "Relax" to everyone. Only Pederetiremenes is saying Jose is crying and screwed for 4 months.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Killz said:


> I'd be very VERY surprised if they put Frankie in with Conor. The UFC gains absolutely nothing from a potential Frankie win and in fact probably costs them a shit tonne of money.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see them shelve Conor until Jose has ran out of excuses not to fight him :thumb02:


If they made McGregor vs Edgar and McGregor wins that would give McGregor more legitimacy, silence the doubters and make the Aldo fight even bigger. But if McGregor loses, his train would be derailed pretty seriously and it will be hard to build him up again. I think the later is too risky, so the UFC won't do that fight but just shelve McGregor until Aldo is ready again.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Killz said:


> I'd be very VERY surprised if they put Frankie in with Conor. The UFC gains absolutely nothing from a potential Frankie win and in fact probably costs them a shit tonne of money.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see them shelve Conor until Jose has ran out of excuses not to fight him :thumb02:


Oh I agree. UFC really gains little. No time to promote Edgar vs Conor. Very little to promote on even if there was time. Risk of losing a big title fight, sort of a bonus since Aldo hasn't drawn well up until this point....

But a few of many things that make this rather interesting is..

-they have hardly promoted Lawler vs Rory

-Tons of Irish fans have already bought tickets, rooms, travel. Not as big of a deal but show is also sold out (obviously). So for Irish fans, would rather suck to not see Conor at all.

-Does Conor man up and ask for Edgar or Mendes since people have been on his back for his way to the top. 

-Does UFC even risk putting him in there with a top guy?

-Does UFC do a squash match just to keep Conor on the card....(sort of hard when Frankie already said he would take it...but it would be telling)


Seems like UFC is taking this slow. Obviously clear results of Aldo's rib need to come back. But I would say they realize this doesn't look like it has much of a chance. Dana tweeted today something like...
"everyone just relax". I expect a decision tomorrow though. Can't wait around on this one.

When GSP fell out of the fight, Nick Diaz faced BJ Penn, then faced Carlos Condit. 

When Cain fell out of the fight, Werdum fought Hunt and finished it striking. 

Just sayin'


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Pretty clear Dana is biding his time. If it was bs he would have been quick to say so. He doesn't know what else to respond with.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Oh I agree. UFC really gains little. No time to promote Edgar vs Conor. Very little to promote on even if there was time. Risk of losing a big title fight, sort of a bonus since Aldo hasn't drawn well up until this point....
> 
> But a few of many things that make this rather interesting is..
> 
> ...


Yeah I dont think they can take Conor off this card and shelve him. He'll take whatever fight hes given, and has spent a lot of money training and everything for this. He needs to fight. 
Thousands of Irish people going to Vegas on a trip that costs over $2k. Unless Dana wants to get lynched or tarred and feathered next time hes in Ireland, Conor will be fighting July 11.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Very upset. Got the Saturday shift traded at work after weeks of attempts (as I knew I worked it 2 months ago) and now this...******* hell. Getting Saturdays off at my position means many shit shifts ahead of me. Hope it's all fake and Jose's fine. 

If not, I'll take Conor vs a hypekiller like Edgar or Mendes just to have him still fight. (I think he beats both, but my fanboyism is on high alert right now)

Fuggit.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I can't see this is fake. News broke mid day, Jose and his camp would have squashed it by now if it was fake.

I have no interest in Frankie or Mendes coming in to wrestle **** Conor for a shit rematch that we've seen Aldo fight a thousand times. I think Conor can beat both of them but I also think it's a pretty serious toss up. I'd rather Conor sit and we see Aldo fight a style he's never fought before than there be a chance of another coasting rematch for Jose. Conor will fight Frankie or Mendes at some point. Whether it's defending the title or working his way back.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Prediction for future MMAF statements:-

"lol... Conor cant beat Aldo with a busted rib"

"Conor would have never won if Aldo was not broke"

"If Frankie/Mendez had a full camp, Conor would never have won"

"lol... Conor cant beat Frankie/Mendez on a two week training camp"


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

More news outlet are posting this story. Aldo's camp are waiting for results. Mendes may step in. If the ME fight is pulled the ppvs will drop dramatically. With CM on the card still, the drop won't be as precipitous. 

Anderson fought with a bruised rib. Can Aldo?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Anderson fought with a bruised rib. Can Aldo?


Probably. But do we really want to see a restricted Aldo in this fight?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

As always Chael has an interesting opinion



> Aldo hurt his rib, that we know. Is he out? We can only speculate, but why not. Speculation is fun.
> Aldo is in on the PPV. He he gets a cut as long as he meets predetermined thresholds. The bad news for Aldo is that he has never met even the minimum threshold and thus has never gotten to participate in a back end bonus. This fight will generate a million buys which would convert to a bonus of roughly 3.5 million dollars. So....
> Hurt or not, will he make the walk?
> When your injury reports surface on the web, it may not be an issue of Aldo being tough and gutting it out, it may be one an issue of the Commision stepping in and saying "no go." Whoever within his team leaked the training room information to the media, may have just cost Aldo 3.5 million dollars.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

What I don't understand is why we don't know whether he's fractured his rib or not yet.

Can't x rays scan and reveal these problems in a matter of minutes now? Surely Aldo was told how badly his rib was damaged on his admission to the hospital.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> What I don't understand is why we don't know whether he's fractured his rib or not yet.
> 
> Can't x rays scan and reveal these problems in a matter of minutes now? Surely Aldo was told how badly his rib was damaged on his admission to the hospital.


I guess it could be bruised ribs or torn cartilage which would take different times to heal and would need x-rays. Or maybe jose is trying to get a doctor to say he's fine so he can get paid. If Conor were to say fight frankie and lose, Jose will never get his big payday because he wont get over the PPV threshold to make his cut! 

Dana's in his ear saying 'you better fu**in fight Jose, because if you dont you may never make any money'. Thats a pretty grim reality for him actually, wouldnt like to be in the shoes of the idiot that 'slipped'


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

That sucks big time. This is the man who hurt Aldo, Alcides Nunes, 5-0 LW MMA fighter training at Nova Uniao for three years. It was an accident and he is devastated. Dede said that never happened before in his gym and Aldo took the kick, but continued to the end of the round and then collapsed. Dede said Aldo is used to take vicious beatings on the gym but never complained or said he wanted out. That was the first time, so he saw right away something bad had happened.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Official UFC Statement On UFC 189



> In light of recent reports regarding the status of UFC featherweight champion Jose Aldo, UFC has received official medical confirmation from several doctors that Aldo did not suffer a broken rib. Following a review of the scans, it has been determined that the champion suffered a bone bruise to his rib and cartilage injury during training.
> 
> With this news, Aldo has expressed that he has every intention of facing Conor McGregor at UFC 189.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

TheAuger said:


> Official UFC Statement On UFC 189


Aldo who has been champ for years, is not known for pulling out of fights and if he can't go a guy who Aldo beat twice and a guy whose best win is Dustin Poirier will fight for the interim belt? Hard to take the UFC seriously these days with shit like that.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice...hope Aldo is close to 100% and didnt just stay in to get the big check. Although who would blame him.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Crap. Was hoping Edgar would be the back up. Kinda wanted to see that fight more then Aldo vs Conor


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Nice...hope Aldo is close to 100% and didnt just stay in to get the big check. Although who would blame him.


We also know what happens if he loses or gets beat up/has a bad performance.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> jonnyg4508 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice...hope Aldo is close to 100% and didnt just stay in to get the big check. Although who would blame him.
> ...


Conor? Yea that would be bad. Lose badly to a guy who almost had to pull out.

I ****ed up a rib a whilr back. Was pretty painful for a while. Couldnt imagine taking a kick to it.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> Despite his rib injury suffered in training, Jose Aldo is still scheduled to face Conor McGregor at UFC 189. UFC officials released a statement today saying that Aldo did not suffer a broken rib as initially feared and that he intends to fight on the card.
> 
> The statement notes that if Aldo is unable to compete, McGregor will face Chad Mendes for an interim title instead.
> 
> ...


So get those McGregor bets in now because the odds are going to shift drastically tomorrow


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This is a new level for the brazilian excuse machine.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Damn. Good news, of course. Hope he only fights if he is feeling 100%, but the plan B let me disappointed. Should be Edgar, even though I don't like him as a fighter. Mendes is solid, but as mentioned, lost twice to the Champ.
Maybe they made Mendes to step up to keep the level of "beefness" up there, since they have been in a war of words for while and I think Maquigregour (hey Clyde  ) really got under Mendes skin with that "balls on his forehead" line.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

John8204 said:


> > Despite his rib injury suffered in training, Jose Aldo is still scheduled to face Conor McGregor at UFC 189. UFC officials released a statement today saying that Aldo did not suffer a broken rib as initially feared and that he intends to fight on the card.
> >
> > The statement notes that if Aldo is unable to compete, McGregor will face Chad Mendes for an interim title instead.
> >
> ...


Really they should have already shifted. They are usually on those pretty good.

I get the strong sense that Mendes is fighting for interim already. UFC just doesnt want to say it right now for whatever reason.

Mendes tweeted something about he isnt no bitch and everything happens for a reason. 

If Aldo doesnt go, it is rather sad they will hold a corny Interim belt for a guy who would be out what? 2 months? Lol they want Conor to wear around some belt real bad it seems. Interim titles are 95% of the time useless.

I actually think Mendes' style is a tougher fight for Conor. Some good power. Wrestling. Cardio. Good at throwing shots in close or jumping in quick and covering distance fast.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> This is a new level for the brazilian excuse machine.


Hum. Hatred before duty, right? Instead of pointing out this subject is already being discussed in the other thread, you couldn't resist releasing this line. That's Ok. After all, maybe you are right. Maybe we have to try to keep up to the level of excuses your boss poured on the forum after Werdum stole Cain's soul. Hard task, though.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Really they should have already shifted. They are usually on those pretty good.
> 
> I get the strong sense that Mendes is fighting for interim already. UFC just doesnt want to say it right now for whatever reason.
> 
> ...


Well they can make a use for it by doing what they did with Brock/Nog/Couture/Mir and stretch the interim belt out a bit.

January - Aldo/Pettis
December - Mendes/Mcgregor winner vs Edgar
UFC 200 - Title unification match

That's how you get people to care about your title, interim belts are marketing schemes and the UFC really needs to do a better job marketing their fights and fighters.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

John8204 said:


> jonnyg4508 said:
> 
> 
> > Really they should have already shifted. They are usually on those pretty good.
> ...


Oh i agree casual fans see a belt and get excited. 

I wouldnt carry ariund an interim belt if i was a fighter tho. Means nothing. Id feel corny as **** if I held up an interim belt like its hot shit.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Hum. Hatred before duty, right? Instead of pointing out this subject is already being discussed in the other thread, you couldn't resist releasing this line. That's Ok. After all, maybe you are right. Maybe we have to try to keep up to the level of excuses your boss poured on the forum after Werdum stole Cain's soul. Hard task, though.


What does this even mean? My boss? I wanted Werdum to win that fight....I don't even really know how to respond to this.

I made the comment in the other thread before I saw this thread. I didn't know I was not allowed to said something in two places....oh wait I forgot Brazilians are involved so you make no sense and logic no longer applies.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Conor? Yea that would be bad. Lose badly to a guy who almost had to pull out.
> 
> I ****ed up a rib a whilr back. Was pretty painful for a while. Couldnt imagine taking a kick to it.


I have broke mine twice... and honestly, as crazy as this sounds... taking a kick wouldn't hurt that much more than getting off the sofa :laugh:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Rygu said:


> Aldo who has been champ for years, *is not known for pulling out of fights* and if he can't go a guy who Aldo beat twice and a guy whose best win is Dustin Poirier will fight for the interim belt? Hard to take the UFC seriously these days with shit like that.


Really this would be his fourth pullout in five years, he's never done the long layoff but he pulled out of the new years show, had an event cancelled and now fight week.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

UFC logic:

- Mendes with 1 win streak and 2 losses against Aldo.
- Edgar with 3 win streak and 1 loss against Aldo.

Better give the title shot to Mendes.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> I have broke mine twice... and honestly, as crazy as this sounds... *taking a kick wouldn't hurt that much more than getting off the sofa* :laugh:


Or sneezing... shit, I know that feeling myself.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MK. said:


> UFC logic:
> 
> - Mendes with 1 win streak and 2 losses against Aldo.
> - Edgar with 3 win streak and 1 loss against Aldo.
> ...


Yea sort of threw me off a bit since Edgar said he would take thr fight 24 hours ago. And Mendes said nothing. And really I would imagine Edgar cuts less yo make 145. 

But Im sure they figure Mendes will talk back the pressers and play the puff your chest out game with Conor. So it could get promoted decently in a pinch. 

I actually think Mendes is a tougher fight than Edgar. Id have both probably winning...but Edgar seems more prone to settling for a butterfly attack and getting clipped. Where Mendes I think would be up in his face and offer more short punch power than Edgar.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im guessing with the amount of Irish fans heading over to Vegas Dana needed to keep Conor on the card, and that will be the main reason for the back up v Mendes for the interim title.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I also think they may be saving Edgar to fight on the MSG card against McGregor or Aldo


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

John8204 said:


> I also think they may be saving Edgar to fight on the MSG card against McGregor or Aldo


That makes sense.

However lets hope it all gets passed first.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Interim belt? Come on, it's not like aldo is gonna be out years if he ends up not fighting. That shit is ridiculous.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Merged!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Killz said:


> Interim belt? Come on, it's not like aldo is gonna be out years if he ends up not fighting. That shit is ridiculous.


They don't want Conor snatching any belts away from people anymore.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Yea sort of threw me off a bit since Edgar said he would take thr fight 24 hours ago. And Mendes said nothing. And really I would imagine Edgar cuts less yo make 145.
> 
> But Im sure they figure Mendes will talk back the pressers and play the puff your chest out game with Conor. So it could get promoted decently in a pinch.
> 
> I actually think Mendes is a tougher fight than Edgar. Id have both probably winning...but Edgar seems more prone to settling for a butterfly attack and getting clipped. Where Mendes I think would be up in his face and offer more short punch power than Edgar.



He might just be the tougher fight, i'm not sure on that since Frankie seems to have elevated his game but that hardly matters. UFC are just clowns that only care about making cash and not legitimizing the sport.



Killz said:


> Interim belt? Come on, it's not like aldo is gonna be out years if he ends up not fighting. That shit is ridiculous.


To be fair its their own fault for not making harsher rules of when a champ loses the belt. My personal take on it would be like this:

- champ has a fight plan to defend his title, champ gets injured.
- interim belt is created, number one guy fights the number 2 guy or next in line if he fought him previously for the number one contender spot.
- champ has one year since the interim belt is created to come back and unify the belts. Failure to do so results in the champ being stripped of the belt, and the interim belt being declared the the "normal" one.

I feel that apart from this giving UFC legitimacy as a sport(you need rules if you're gonna claim you are one" ) this will also force fighters to train smarter and not spar like their lives depend on it.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope hes not fighting mini mendez. A guy with a reach that short simply has no chance vs conor and his kicks. He wont land a punch. And hes not nearly as relentless as frankie. All he has is more power. 

If I were Frankie and the boss came out and siad this about mendez being the backup I'd be pissed. Frankie should stop being Mr. nice guy.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Disgusting treatment of Aldo. An interim title because of a bruised rib? Where on earth did the find the precedent for that?

Its so obvious the UFC would desperately prefer somebody more marketable for the FW bet. Its a disgrace. Aldo deserves 100x more respect than this.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Disgusting treatment of Aldo. An interim title because of a bruised rib? Where on earth did the find the precedent for that?
> 
> Its so obvious the UFC would desperately prefer somebody more marketable for the FW bet. Its a disgrace. Aldo deserves 100x more respect than this.


I see it completely differently. Aldo-McGregor was arguably the biggest fight in UFC history (for me at least). As a fan, after this much hype etc, going from biggest UFC fight to a lot less appealing last minute contender fight sucks, and I can totally see why they would do an interim belt. 
At the same time I agree that the UFC would prefer Conor as champ, this is not what it's about, it's about losing a huge fight and trying to save some hype and buys.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Disgusting treatment of Aldo. An interim title because of a bruised rib? Where on earth did the find the precedent for that?
> 
> Its so obvious the UFC would desperately prefer somebody more marketable for the FW bet. Its a disgrace. Aldo deserves 100x more respect than this.


This x1000


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Leed said:


> I see it completely differently. Aldo-McGregor was arguably the biggest fight in UFC history (for me at least). As a fan, after this much hype etc, going from biggest UFC fight to a lot less appealing last minute contender fight sucks, and I can totally see why they would do an interim belt.
> At the same time I agree that the UFC would prefer Conor as champ, this is not what it's about, it's about losing a huge fight and trying to save some hype and buys.


Of course I can understand their reasoning. And from a cold calculating perspective, its the way to go...

BUT... this is the man sitting currently at the top of of the UFCs p4p list. Its an utterly disgraceful way to treat him. Aldo would have seen *many* champions over the years injured and hold their belts for some time before interims are mentioned. And yet, with him, the slightest opening and the UFC are all over it like Sep Blatter on fat envelopes.

I defend the UFC a lot on here. I feel much of the hate towards them is a bit unfair. But this is not fecking on. Not fecking on at all.:thumbsdown:

EDIT
Not to mention, if Mendez wins, Aldo has just been robbed of his biggest payday ever. Honestly, as much as it sucks for the fans, I would rather they postponed the fight. I want to see Conor vs Aldo. That fight interests me far more.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Of course I can understand their reasoning. And from a cold calculating perspective, its the way to go...
> 
> BUT... this is the man sitting currently at the top of of the UFCs p4p list. Its an utterly disgraceful way to treat him. Aldo would have seen *many* champions over the years injured and hold their belts for some time before interims are mentioned. And yet, with him, the slightest opening and the UFC are all over it like Sep Blatter on fat envelopes.
> 
> ...



You're right. I was so eager to see McGregor fight ASAP I completely forgot post-poning the fight is an actual option. :laugh:


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I dunno. Im selfish. Anything but a postponement thanks. Conor is like %70 of my ufc experience these days now Anderson is gone


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Of course I can understand their reasoning. And from a cold calculating perspective, its the way to go...
> 
> BUT... this is the man sitting currently at the top of of the UFCs p4p list. Its an utterly disgraceful way to treat him. Aldo would have seen *many* champions over the years injured and hold their belts for some time before interims are mentioned. And yet, with him, the slightest opening and the UFC are all over it like Sep Blatter on fat envelopes.
> 
> ...


In some ways I agree with you that its bad treatment of such an esteemed fighter, but really does Jose give 2 shits if theres an interim belt? 

And the other way of looking at it could be - he is dodging drug tests, he is training full contact 2 weeks out of the most important fight of his life and possibly the biggest PPV in UFC history or close to it. He is slagging off the reebok deal (rightly so), complaining about his pay. If I were DW I would be pissed at Jose, and I would be tearing him a new asshole for being an incredibly irresponsible idiot. UFC have dropped millions of dollars promoting this fight. Full contact sparring 2 weeks out from a fight is madness beyond madness. He's had 3 months for that shit. 

To be honest I think Jose is a moron for letting this happen, even after the kick landed that hurt him he finished the round! Still trying to prove how tough he is 2 weeks out from the biggest payday of his career against some bum in the gym. When something like that happens in the gym you stop right and away and dont keep sparring further increasing the injury.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> In some ways I agree with you that its bad treatment of such an esteemed fighter, but really does Jose give 2 shits if theres an interim belt?
> 
> And the other way of looking at it could be - he is dodging drug tests, he is training full contact 2 weeks out of the most important fight of his life and possibly the biggest PPV in UFC history or close to it. He is slagging off the reebok deal (rightly so), complaining about his pay. If I were DW I would be pissed at Jose, and I would be tearing him a new asshole for being an incredibly irresponsible idiot. UFC have dropped millions of dollars promoting this fight. Full contact sparring 2 weeks out from a fight is madness beyond madness. He's had 3 months for that shit.
> 
> To be honest I think Jose is a moron for letting this happen, even after the kick landed that hurt him he finished the round! Still trying to prove how tough he is 2 weeks out from the biggest payday of his career against some bum in the gym. When something like that happens in the gym you stop right and away and dont keep sparring further increasing the injury.


All true. But really, any different to Cain getting injured in training when he was due back to face Werdum? It was fecking ages before they introduced the interim title.

No. We all know this is all about Aldos lack of marketability. The UFC are gagging to get that belt around somebody else. And seeing as they cant legitimately beat the man in the cage, they'll conjure up a plastic belt instead.

Of course Aldo gives a shit. If Mendez wins, then Aldo will have to fight Mendez again. He may never get the chance to fight Conor. This fight, with all the hype, is a once in a lifetime deal. And Mendez is gonna some in a steal all the thunder. Its bollocks. Aldo vs Conor is one of the best matchups the UFC have ever put together.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> All true. But really, any different to Cain getting injured in training when he was due back to face Werdum? It was fecking ages before they introduced the interim title.
> 
> No. We all know this is all about Aldos lack of marketability. The UFC are gagging to get that belt around somebody else. And seeing as they cant legitimately beat the man in the cage, they'll conjure up a plastic belt instead.
> 
> Of course Aldo gives a shit. If Mendez wins, then Aldo will have to fight Mendez again. He may never get the chance to fight Conor. This fight, with all the hype, is a once in a lifetime deal. And Mendez is gonna some in a steal all the thunder. Its bollocks. Aldo vs Conor is one of the best matchups the UFC have ever put together.


It is one of the best matchups indeed. I don't know if I would totally hate on the UFC for this decision. So your solution would be to push the fight by 2 months? I mean its not unreasonable but the amount of unhappy fans, literally thousands of people have spent their savings booking trips to Vegas for it. It would be a massive F you to them if Conor didnt fight on that card. 
So I guess its a dilemma for the UFC, say F you to Jose or say it to the fans! His lack of marketability tipped the scale!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> It is one of the best matchups indeed. I don't know if I would totally hate on the UFC for this decision. So your solution would be to push the fight by 2 months? I mean its not unreasonable but the amount of unhappy fans, literally thousands of people have spent their savings booking trips to Vegas for it. It would be a massive F you to them if Conor didnt fight on that card.
> So I guess its a dilemma for the UFC, say F you to Jose or say it to the fans! His lack of marketability tipped the scale!


Indeed. Its a tough one. Honesty, as much as I hate myself for admitting it, I would rather they put Conor in with an easier fight. I really need to see him fight Aldo. If styles make fights, that one is a killer. If Mendez beats him, it'll be a massive downer for you, me and all those fans.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Soojooko said:


> Disgusting treatment of Aldo. An interim title because of a bruised rib? Where on earth did the find the precedent for that?
> 
> Its so obvious the UFC would desperately prefer somebody more marketable for the FW bet. Its a disgrace. Aldo deserves 100x more respect than this.


This would make the fifth time Aldo has had to (well not quite yet) pull out from a title fight. Five times due to injury, most of them when he's had to fight in America.

UFC 125- Aldo pulls out of title fight with Josh Grispi due to injury. He would then fight and defeat Mark Hominick at UFC 129.

2.UFC 149-Aldo pulls out of title fight with Erik Koch due to injury. The fight was rescheduled, Koch pulled out with injury, replaced by Frankie Edgar at UFC 153.

3.UFC 153- Aldo pulls out of fight with Frankie Edgar due to injury. Fight rescheduled to 156.

4.UFC 176- Aldo pulls out of re-match with Chad Mendes due to injury. Fight rescheduled to UFC 179.

5.**UFC 189-Aldo pulls out of fight with Conor McGregor due to injury.

Now he wants to pull out for the most anticipated featherweigght fight of all time.

Fck Aldo. Whoever leaked this injury has done it on purpose to completely delegitimize Conor's win.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Indeed. Its a tough one. Honesty, as much as I hate myself for admitting it, I would rather they put Conor in with an easier fight. I really need to see him fight Aldo. If styles make fights, that one is a killer. If Mendez beats him, it'll be a massive downer for you, me and all those fans.


If Conor beats Mendez it makes the aldo fight so much bigger... BUT... that is a huge huge risk and should definitely not be for any mickey mouse belt.

Personally, if he aint going to fight aldo at 189, I'd shelve him til Aldo is fit. It's a massive smack in the mouth to Aldo to even mention an Interim belt.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> In some ways I agree with you that its bad treatment of such an esteemed fighter, but really does Jose give 2 shits if theres an interim belt?
> 
> And the other way of looking at it could be - he is dodging drug tests, he is training full contact 2 weeks out of the most important fight of his life and possibly the biggest PPV in UFC history or close to it. He is slagging off the reebok deal (rightly so), complaining about his pay. If I were DW I would be pissed at Jose, and I would be tearing him a new asshole for being an incredibly irresponsible idiot. UFC have dropped millions of dollars promoting this fight. Full contact sparring 2 weeks out from a fight is madness beyond madness. He's had 3 months for that shit.
> 
> To be honest I think Jose is a moron for letting this happen, even after the kick landed that hurt him he finished the round! Still trying to prove how tough he is 2 weeks out from the biggest payday of his career against some bum in the gym. When something like that happens in the gym you stop right and away and dont keep sparring further increasing the injury.


Sorry, this is all bollocks, specially the drug test dodging. Conor has been accused of only making FW due to drugs too for how massive he is for the division, so what? This drug talk toward any fighter without evidence is becoming ridiculous, really.
Beside, when you are warmed up in training you may not feel pain immediately, specially when it is now confirmed there was no bone breaking. It was a freak accident. It happened before with other fighters. It sucks, that's all.

There's still a chance Aldo shows up for the fight, but the real mess will come when Mendes dump Conor on his ass and beat him on the mat. That will be tragic for the division, for Aldo and of course, for the hype of Conor.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm also amazed people think mini mendes is a bigger threat than Aldo.

The reach advantage McGregor has over alligator arms is comical. 

Mendes' ground game is absolutely awful too. He's got virtually no guard passing skills and is content to just lay in full guard with his head buried in his opponents chest throwing virtually no gnp because it will tire his little stocky, short arms out.

Edgar poses a much bigger threat to McGregor with his wrestle boxing style.

Mendes has a power double leg, weak ground skills and throws his power punches with his head pointed down at the canvas.

McGregor would snipe at mini mendes as he came charging him, KO'ing him brutally.

People need to go rewatch Mendes vs Nik Lentz before he fought Aldo in the rematch.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Sorry, this is all bollocks, specially the drug test dodging. Conor has been accused of only making FW due to drugs too for how massive he is for the division, so what? This drug talk toward any fighter without evidence is becoming ridiculous, really.
> Beside, when you are warmed up in training you may not feel pain immediately, specially when it is now confirmed there was no bone breaking. It was a freak accident. It happened before with other fighters. It sucks, that's all.
> 
> There's still a chance Aldo shows up for the fight, but the real mess will come when Mendes dump Conor on his ass and beat him on the mat. That will be tragic for the division, for Aldo and of course, for the hype of Conor.


Im just speaking the truth bro no bollocks! Its true that he didnt take the drug test and quoted some bullshit about a visa. Smoke and mirrors so he didnt have to take the test. 

And he shouldnt be fighting full contact 2 weeks out from the fight, you cant convince me otherwise on that!

Sure you can stand up for your man, but he just f'd up real bad with this! Surely he learned after pulling out of 4 previous fights because of his injuries received during training he might need to engage his brain and realise he could cost himself the biggest and perhaps only payday of his career, one that would set him and his family up for the rest of his life....how INCREDIBLY stupid can a man be? Every single thing he has ever done in fighting is leading to this point and this fight. He has made peanuts up to now. This was it (hopefully still is it). As much shit as I talk about Jose I would like to see him get paid well, because I think he deserves it, he has put in his time and should be a multi millionaire.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

DonRifle said:


> Im just speaking the truth bro no bollocks! Its true that he didnt take the drug test and quoted some bullshit about a visa. Smoke and mirrors so he didnt have to take the test.
> 
> And he shouldnt be fighting full contact 2 weeks out from the fight, you cant convince me otherwise on that!
> 
> Sure you can stand up for your man, but he just f'd up real bad with this! Surely he learned after pulling out of 4 previous fights because of his injuries received during training he might need to engage his brain and realise he could cost himself the biggest and perhaps only payday of his career, one that would set him and his family up for the rest of his life....how INCREDIBLY stupid can a man be? Every single thing he has ever done in fighting is leading to this point and this fight. He has made peanuts up to now. This was it (hopefully still is it). As much shit as I talk about Jose I would like to see him get paid well, because I think he deserves it, he has put in his time and should be a multi millionaire.


You're spot on with everything you've said.

Aldo is not the brightest bulb in the box, and his repeated pulling out of fights due to Chute Boxe style training methods points that out clearly.

Now he goes and does the same thing and gets injured for the 5th time in the biggest fight of his career.

He's only 28, too, and with all these recurring injuries due to hardcore training practise. 

He's on his way out.

7 scheduled title defenses, and only 2 of them happened as scheduled.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Im just speaking the truth bro no bollocks! Its true that he didnt take the drug test and quoted some bullshit about a visa. Smoke and mirrors so he didnt have to take the test.
> 
> And he shouldnt be fighting full contact 2 weeks out from the fight, you cant convince me otherwise on that!
> 
> Sure you can stand up for your man, but he just f'd up real bad with this! Surely he learned after pulling out of 4 previous fights because of his injuries received during training he might need to engage his brain and realise he could cost himself the biggest and perhaps only payday of his career, one that would set him and his family up for the rest of his life....how INCREDIBLY stupid can a man be? Every single thing he has ever done in fighting is leading to this point and this fight. He has made peanuts up to now. This was it (hopefully still is it). As much shit as I talk about Jose I would like to see him get paid well, because I think he deserves it, he has put in his time and should be a multi millionaire.


You have to make up your mind, man. Is Aldo skipping drug test or he was stupid for sparring full contact close to fight date?

He skipped no drug test and that is the fact you can twist all you want but that situation was as stupid as you getting a speeding fine in Dublin from an L.A. police officer.

This calling people stupid because they do not promote fights is also idiotic and Reptilian will have to agree with that or his beliefs would be exposed: Money weighs different from people to people. Sure we all need it and want more, but we don't need to become somebody else just to get more money. Funny people say Aldo is stupid for not being a millionaire while saying Nick Diaz is the man because he does what he wants and he threw great opportunities away just to smoke pot, carrying his brainless brother with him, a kid who could be rich as fvck as well, bud decided not to.

Aldo is the freaking Champion. His is listed as the #1 P4P right now. He had a great career so far and Conor could even be right if Aldo is in his way out, he did more than most ever will already. He is famous in Brazil, all around a nice guy, has income from his sponsors, he comes from a simple background and to that background he shall return, but with enough money in his pockets if not finding a place as Combate commentator.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> You have to make up your mind, man. Is Aldo skipping drug test or he was stupid for sparring full contact close to fight date?
> 
> He skipped no drug test and that is the fact you can twist all you want but that situation was as stupid as you getting a speeding fine in Dublin from an L.A. police officer.
> 
> ...


He was doing both as far as I can see. I find the affair with the 'visa' to be highly suspicious, and given my opinion that most of the older fighters have been on roids anyway, I dont see why jose hasn't been since more fighters in brazil have been on something then those who haven't been. 

You could also look at UFC fighters as self employed people who are running there own business which they essentially are. They negotiate contracts, and deliver services. Not promoting a big fight is the equivalent of a company that makes an extremely good product better then anyone else, yet doesn't even have a website or spend any money on advertising. Its bad business. They aren't on a salary from the UFC, if they get injured they dont get paid at all. So they are self employed, and talking up a fight and promoting yourself properly should be an integral part of what they do. Especially someone who is unhappy about what he is getting paid. Your not hitting the PPV threshold Jose because you dont do any marketing, simple. He might respond and say Im a fighter, marketing is not what I do. Well then hire someone for Jose Aldo inc. to be head of PR.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I cant believe this is true. There is no way Jose is dumb enough to let this happen. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

edit: fight is still on. If Aldo gets worse Mendes is the back up.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

*Breathe a sigh of relief; Aldo vs Mc still on*

http://www.ufc.com/news/UFC-Statement-on-UFC-189



> In light of recent reports regarding the status of UFC featherweight champion Jose Aldo, UFC has received official medical confirmation from several doctors that Aldo did not suffer a broken rib. Following a review of the scans, it has been determined that the champion suffered a bone bruise to his rib and cartilage injury during training.
> 
> With this news, Aldo has expressed that he has every intention of facing Conor McGregor at UFC 189.
> 
> ...


Thank god.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think Chael was right. hurt or not that's too much money for Aldo to walk away from. But now he has a bullseye on his body for those kicks. 

Anyone think we might see Frankie challenging mcnugget the champ next?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

oldfan said:


> I think Chael was right. hurt or not that's too much money for Aldo to walk away from. But now he has a bullseye on his body for those kicks.
> 
> Anyone think we might see Frankie challenging mcnugget the champ next?


That's a really good point. Aldo must be furious that this information got out. Conor has a great tool now at his disposal. Conor can start with the body initially but when he switches it up or fakes body Aldo will be expecting the body due to this information being out. Might leave himself exposed trying to protect his ribs.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I really hope he heals up as close to 100% as a fighter can be. This fight needs to have both fighters ready to go.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

It's all a ploy. Aldo doesn't want to strike with McGregor, he wants to submit him. Encourage McGregor to kick, and there's an opening for a takedown.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> It's all a ploy. Aldo doesn't want to strike with McGregor, he wants to submit him. Encourage McGregor to kick, and there's an opening for a takedown.


Abhh that would be really smart. Oh, the possibilities! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> He was doing both as far as I can see. I find the affair with the 'visa' to be highly suspicious, and given my opinion that most of the older fighters have been on roids anyway, I dont see why jose hasn't been since more fighters in brazil have been on something then those who haven't been.
> 
> You could also look at UFC fighters as self employed people who are running there own business which they essentially are. They negotiate contracts, and deliver services. Not promoting a big fight is the equivalent of a company that makes an extremely good product better then anyone else, yet doesn't even have a website or spend any money on advertising. Its bad business. They aren't on a salary from the UFC, if they get injured they dont get paid at all. So they are self employed, and talking up a fight and promoting yourself properly should be an integral part of what they do. Especially someone who is unhappy about what he is getting paid. Your not hitting the PPV threshold Jose because you dont do any marketing, simple. He might respond and say Im a fighter, marketing is not what I do. Well then hire someone for Jose Aldo inc. to be head of PR.


The VISA issue with the officer is as suspicious as McGregor making FW naturally.

Aldo needs no marketing. He is a champion on UFC roster as he could be a top fighter in Bellator and still make a living or he could be unemployed. To call a guy stupid because he could be promoting to get loads more is as stupid as criticizing him for sucking on trash talking, which is something he does not do (trash talking). And Aldo started complaining of money only because too many people around him want more to share, if you know what I mean.



> He was doing both as far as I can see. I find the affair with the 'visa' to be highly suspicious, and given my opinion that most of the older fighters have been on roids anyway, I dont see why jose hasn't been since more fighters in brazil have been on something then those who haven't been.


Funny that Vitor Belfort, who happens to be 10 years older than Jose Aldo, only finished Rockhold and others on the first round because he was roiding, but Aldo went to decision in three of his four last fights being the only stoppage angainst Chan Sung Jung, only on the *fourth round*. Yeah. Aldo is clearly on roids... :confused02:

Beside that, if more fighters are being caught in Brazil, it means the commission is doing its job.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> The VISA issue with the officer is as suspicious as McGregor making FW naturally.
> 
> Aldo needs no marketing. He is a champion on UFC roster as he could be a top fighter in Bellator and still make a living or he could be unemployed. To call a guy stupid because he could be promoting to get loads more is as stupid as criticizing him for sucking on trash talking, which is something he does not do (trash talking). And Aldo started complaining of money only because too many people around him want more to share, if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


You can make the emotional argument all you want, but it still doesn't beat the logical one!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> You can make the emotional argument all you want, but it still doesn't beat the logical one!


Come on, man, you are normally very reasonable poster and I mean that. I have nothing against McGregor, really, but you are the one emotional enough to groundlessly attack Jose Aldo like that. What for?

I just gave you enough linkage to set you for the logic. There's no evidence Aldo is roiding. I don't know if you ever worked in a different country before, but I assure you you need a "work permit" or a "working visa" or both or you are illegal, thus anything you do worthes nothing and you can be fined and deported. If you want to grab this VISA incident as your clue, that is you being emotional, because we all know you are way better than that.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Didn't we just had a thread like that merged to another one about the same subject?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Jose Aldo's rib not broken, UFC 189 fight with Conor McGregor will go on as scheduled*



> MMA fans can breathe a sigh of relief. Jose Aldo vs. Conor McGregor is still scheduled for UFC 189 and Aldo's rib is not fractured.
> 
> Fears of Jose Aldo's rib injury forcing him out of his UFC 189 featherweight title fight with Conor McGregor can temporarily be put to rest. In a statement released by the UFC shortly before 10 PM ET on Wednesday, the promotion confirmed that Aldo's rib is not broken and that he had actually suffered a bone bruise. Still painful, but not a full-on break.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/6/2...-189-fight-conor-mcgregor-will-go-on-mma-news


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> You're spot on with everything you've said.
> 
> Aldo is not the brightest bulb in the box, and his repeated pulling out of fights due to Chute Boxe style training methods points that out clearly.
> 
> ...


I was/am hoping with Andre P. retiring that maybe he would look elsewhere like Kings with Werdum and company. 

But Pedro Rizzo will still be his striking coach at Nova so I am sure he is too loyal to just leave. But he should look elsewhere for part of his training.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Come on, man, you are normally very reasonable poster and I mean that. I have nothing against McGregor, really, but you are the one emotional enough to groundlessly attack Jose Aldo like that. What for?
> 
> I just gave you enough linkage to set you for the logic. There's no evidence Aldo is roiding. I don't know if you ever worked in a different country before, but I assure you you need a "work permit" or a "working visa" or both or you are illegal, thus anything you do worthes nothing and you can be fined and deported. If you want to grab this VISA incident as your clue, that is you being emotional, because we all know you are way better than that.


There is no evidence Aldo was roiding, but I think its naive to think any of those top fighters from before were not. Its nice to hold onto to the hope that these idols are clean in the minds of people who think roiding is digusting, because it means a lot to you. For me I think roiding was part of the game, and were used across the sport, it doesn't bother me, thats the way it was and its changing now. Since so many famous Brazilians have used them and got caught its not unreasonable at all to think Jose was at it too. The Visa issue is suspicious because its not like the first thing you'd ask for when a guy from the athletic commission shows up to take your samples. 

As far as attacking him for training full whack 2 weeks out of the fight, that attack is fully deserved. 

Your aguing that because Conor, (a guy who never gets out of shape, always eats well and stays in top condition) is using something to cut weight. Lets not pretend he's Thiago Alves or Gleison Tibeau with big giant muscles defying nature by making weight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I wonder how brilliant it would be if Aldo and his camp are trolling all of us big time. He will make McGregor train to shoot down an injured bird, eventually even enphasizing on attacks to his rib cage at this point, but Aldo will show up 100% fine because he was never close to be hurt in the first place. Everything pays off for him with this theory. If he wins, he won even though he was hurt, if he lose, well, "he was hurt" excuse is the default one and maybe a rematch (ugh...) would be down the river. 
Just a thought.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> As far as attacking him for training full whack 2 weeks out of the fight, that attack is fully deserved.


He is Champ. You are nothing. Your self righteous opinions are meaningless. Apparently he knows how to get the job done. Apparently you know how to rant on the internet.

Easy to talk crap. Hard to be champ.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> There is no evidence Aldo was roiding, but I think its naive to think any of those top fighters from before were not. Its nice to hold onto to the hope that these idols are clean in the minds of people who think roiding is digusting, because it means a lot to you. For me I think roiding was part of the game, and were used across the sport, it doesn't bother me, thats the way it was and its changing now. Since so many famous Brazilians have used them and got caught its not unreasonable at all to think Jose was at it too. The Visa issue is suspicious because its not like the first thing you'd ask for when a guy from the athletic commission shows up to take your samples.
> 
> As far as attacking him for training full whack 2 weeks out of the fight, that attack is fully deserved.
> 
> Your aguing that because Conor, (a guy who never gets out of shape, always eats well and stays in top condition) is using something to cut weight. Lets not pretend he's Thiago Alves or Gleison Tibeau with big giant muscles defying nature by making weight.


I understand what you are saying. But I'd ask why is Aldo grouped in with "top fighters of before"? What does that mean? He is 28, came from the WEC, is still on a winning streak. He isn't 38 former Pride vet. 

So I don't really get what you are saying here. Cain, Jon Jones, BJ Penn, GSP would all be suspected of roid use? SInce they would seemingly be grouped with "top fighters of before".....right?

In all due respect, I think you have Conor's balls too far down your throat. And because of that you are grasping onto things.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Warning said:


> He is Champ. You are nothing. Your self righteous opinions are meaningless. Apparently he knows how to get the job done. Apparently you know how to rant on the internet.
> 
> Easy to talk crap. Hard to be champ.


Lol, you got upset dude, thats ok now and again. You don't want to hear a contrary opinion to your own, on the internet of all places, thats not my problem. I'd like you to point out what is self righteous about what I've posted. 



jonnyg4508 said:


> I understand what you are saying. But I'd ask why is Aldo grouped in with "top fighters of before"? What does that mean? He is 28, came from the WEC, is still on a winning streak. He isn't 38 former Pride vet.
> 
> So I don't really get what you are saying here. Cain, Jon Jones, BJ Penn, GSP would all be suspected of roid use? SInce they would seemingly be grouped with "top fighters of before".....right?
> 
> In all due respect, I think you have Conor's balls too far down your throat. And because of that you are grasping onto things.


Aldo's been fighting for over 10 years, since 2005 when steroids were rife and there was barely any testing. He ones of those guys thats been warring in the gym for over a decade. Thats plenty of brazilian camps he been at surrounded by the culture of steroids, in a place with no athletic commission. 
He's been quoted as saying in the past he supports TRT and that "everyone uses steroids, from newcomer to champion'. Of course in the same breath he says his team are the only ones who aren't, but thats hardly a quote from someone who is anti steroids or you could assume would be clean. 

The only person on your list that would surprise me is BJ Penn since he is so vehemently anti steroid. John Jones is not a part of that old scene and neither is Cain, but Jones is hardly 'anti-drugs' and I have my doubts about Cain, possibly misplaced but his next fight will show if he still has that crazy cardio. GSP was probably clean but theres been plenty of serious muscle bulging picks of him around


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Creatine is good stuff I guess


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> I'd like you to point out what is self righteous about what I've posted.



Easy. The fact that you think you know better then the Champ. 
Maybe i worded previous statement a little harshly, but still the point is accurate


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

So correct me if wrong here, but in your opinion its a good idea to spar at full contact 2 weeks out from a fight like this, with all it entails and repercussions on the rest of his life, if for example he doesnt get to fight Conor?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Conor's approach to everything seems to be spot on, but for all we know nearly every fighter trains full contact 2 weeks before a fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I wonder how brilliant it would be if Aldo and his camp are trolling all of us big time. He will make McGregor train to shoot down an injured bird, eventually even enphasizing on attacks to his rib cage at this point, but Aldo will show up 100% fine because he was never close to be hurt in the first place. Everything pays off for him with this theory. If he wins, he won even though he was hurt, if he lose, well, "he was hurt" excuse is the default one and maybe a rematch (ugh...) would be down the river.
> Just a thought.


I think the idea of McGregor being tricked into something is a bit naive. Conor is going to look for a spectacular and destructive finish. If he lands on Jose's body cleanly, he might well focus on it, but only because he landed a clean shot and it might open up again. Besides that, thinking Conor won't focus on head shots for a huge finish would be a but too quick.

Am I a McGregor fanboy for thinking he might have a great jiu jitsu game off of his back? I think it's just based on his build. He's tall and lanky (for FW) which is always a huge help in submissions, but he also appears to be fairly strong. Maybe I'm reading too much into that but he "looks" like the kind of guy who's a fairly solid submissionist.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I think the idea of McGregor being tricked into something is a bit naive. Conor is going to look for a spectacular and destructive finish. If he lands on Jose's body cleanly, he might well focus on it, but only because he landed a clean shot and it might open up again. Besides that, thinking Conor won't focus on head shots for a huge finish would be a but too quick.
> 
> Am I a McGregor fanboy for thinking he might have a great jiu jitsu game off of his back? I think it's just based on his build. He's tall and lanky (for FW) which is always a huge help in submissions, but he also appears to be fairly strong. Maybe I'm reading too much into that but he "looks" like the kind of guy who's a fairly solid submissionist.


It's hard to say since he just likes to strike so much. His only two professional losses are by way of submission although they were back in 2008 and 2010.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> So correct me if wrong here, but in your opinion its a good idea to spar at full contact 2 weeks out from a fight


My opinion is irrelevant. I have no idea how much it takes to be champion. I am in no way in any position to give the Champ advice or to think i know better then him.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I haven't had bruised ribs but from what I've heard it would be very stupid to try and fight two weeks after the injury, it's hurts to breathe and move around... breathing and moving are pushed to their limits in a fight, and if it hurts that much, you won't be thinking straight either.

If this is true, they're being clever having Chad as a backup and will probably pull Aldo at the last minute, when no one will be bothered to cancel their tickets... who knows.

This truly sucks. I'm from the UK and have enjoyed the rise of McGregor, awesome fighter, but seeing him humbled by Aldo is priceless. No matter what side of the fence you're on, this fight is super exciting and pretty unpredictable.

Typical.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Can you imagine how fast MC's stock would crash if an injured Aldo beats him??? Damn. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Ape City said:


> http://www.ufc.com/news/UFC-Statement-on-UFC-189
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god.


Ever have that injury wile training? I have had the same injury and it's going to effect his ability to fight.

Id rather they didn't fight than gift wrap Aldo for McNugget.

I couldn't hardly train and it was a real issue just to roll the rib was so tender and if anyone would have gave me a solid body shot Id have pissed a little. 

This isn't a fight, its a work.

What a shit organization that pushes some fighters to fight injured or vacate and holds the title for decades for fighters they favor.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I love how I made this exact same thread last night, it was merged early this morning and hours later a new thread had to pop up.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

If the title of this thread is correct, I predict him being KO'd in about 3 seconds.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Warning said:


> My opinion is irrelevant. I have no idea how much it takes to be champion. I am in no way in any position to give the Champ advice or to think i know better then him.


He is not some sort of God we must worship for his ways, them being divine or something. He has cleary fu**ed up getting injured like this. The sport is still new, its still evolving, people are learning better ways to do things, more efficient, less risky. We as spectators can look at this history and people getting injured before big fights, and easily come to the conclusion its not wise to spar like that. The risk is too high.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

kc1983 said:


> Can you imagine how fast MC's stock would crash if an injured Aldo beats him??? Damn.


Not as fast as when McGregor loses to the last minute replacement midget in Mendes. :thumb02:


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> We as spectators can look at this history and people getting injured before big fights, and easily come to the conclusion its not wise to spar like that. The risk is too high.


 there you go again with the self-righteous BS. He is not a god but he is Champion. He knows way more then you in what it takes to be champ.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> There is no evidence Aldo was roiding, but I think its naive to think any of those top fighters from before were not. Its nice to hold onto to the hope that these idols are clean in the minds of people who think roiding is digusting, because it means a lot to you. For me I think roiding was part of the game, and were used across the sport, it doesn't bother me, thats the way it was and its changing now. Since so many famous Brazilians have used them and got caught its not unreasonable at all to think Jose was at it too. The Visa issue is suspicious because its not like the first thing you'd ask for when a guy from the athletic commission shows up to take your samples.
> 
> *As far as attacking him for training full whack 2 weeks out of the fight, that attack is fully deserved. *
> 
> Your aguing that because Conor, (a guy who never gets out of shape, always eats well and stays in top condition) is using something to cut weight. Lets not pretend he's Thiago Alves or Gleison Tibeau with big giant muscles defying nature by making weight.


You just admit the possibility McGregor is also using illegal drugs and I shall agree with the possibility of Aldo is using too. When you accuse Aldo of roiding you imply Conor is imune of this personality flaw. I don't know what he does in his life as much as you don't know what McGregor does as well. It is just ridiculous the way people assume things here in the Forum: RDA went five rounds against Pettis in great shape - RDA is obviously on roids. José Aldo is notorious for fading toward the late rounds - José Aldo is obviously on roids. Give me a break.

The attack I was mentioning was about this roiding accusation, not the late sparring session, that is indeed a dumb thing to do and must be criticized, of course.



jonnyg4508 said:


> In all due respect, I think you have Conor's balls too far down your throat. And because of that you are grasping onto things.


As I said. He is emotional with the possibility of having an Irish champ. Understandably, that can blind people and that is the case here, since Don is a coherent poster but is out of control over this debacle.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Warning said:
> 
> 
> > He is Champ. You are nothing. Your self righteous opinions are meaningless. Apparently he knows how to get the job done. Apparently you know how to rant on the internet.
> ...


Still not understanding your formula. But I think if a guy fought 2005 or earlier hr is old school.

So Cruz and Faber have to be on your quedtionable steroid list? Correct?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Conor's approach to everything seems to be spot on, but for all we know nearly every fighter trains full contact 2 weeks before a fight.


Which is pretty dumb. I have no clue why high level coaches would do that with their fighters. There is little to no benefit in full contact training that close to a fight, but a high risk of injury. Two weeks before a fight you want to do moderate training so your body can recover from the rest of the camp but still stays in shape. Moderate contact is also better for your technique than full contact.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm just glad the fight will be happening.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Once again ufc fighters know how to train better then forum posters. It's OK to have opinions, but opinions do not make you champ. Hard training, even 2 weeks before a fight. Makes you champ. Accidents happen, but that is what you have to risk to be Champion of the world.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

It sounds like Chad Mendez has been selected as the official back up plan. 

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/6/2...nkie-edgar-dissappointed-he-wasnt-replacement


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Warning said:


> Once again ufc fighters know how to train better then forum posters. It's OK to have opinions, but opinions do not make you champ. Hard training, even 2 weeks before a fight. Makes you champ. Accidents happen, but that is what you have to risk to be Champion of the world.


Having a scar on your face makes you a champion. The only thing that trumps a scar on the face is having an irish accent and tattoos. But, if you have a scar on your face AND and irish accent/tattoos, you can apply for a license to fight St. Leg Kicker on the moon.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Why don't they use body armors (like in Taekwondo competition) and helmets along shin protectors for these sessions?


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Why don't they use body armors (like in Taekwondo competition) and helmets along shin protectors for these sessions?


 you do have a point there. Can not find a single pic of Aldo wearing protective gear. Only the other person he is sparing with.

Edit- it took awhile but I was able to find 1 pic of Aldo wearing head gear.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> You just admit the possibility McGregor is also using illegal drugs and I shall agree with the possibility of Aldo is using too. When you accuse Aldo of roiding you imply Conor is imune of this personality flaw. I don't know what he does in his life as much as you don't know what McGregor does as well. It is just ridiculous the way people assume things here in the Forum: RDA went five rounds against Pettis in great shape - RDA is obviously on roids. José Aldo is notorious for fading toward the late rounds - José Aldo is obviously on roids. Give me a break.
> 
> The attack I was mentioning was about this roiding accusation, not the late sparring session, that is indeed a dumb thing to do and must be criticized, of course.
> 
> ...


I dont think Im being emotional in the slightest about this. You just dont like me posing the question about Aldo and roids because its a sensitive issue, and you feel it is damaging to his character to infer he was using roids. What do you think about that quote where he said everyone uses roids? Was he being emotional about the subject when he said that, or was he champion of the world, a guy who calls it straight and exactly how he sees it telling the truth? I quote it again "Everyone is on steroids' His words.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Still not understanding your formula. But I think if a guy fought 2005 or earlier hr is old school.
> 
> So Cruz and Faber have to be on your quedtionable steroid list? Correct?


The question is jonny were steroids accepted and part of the sport for years? The answer is surely a resounding yes. 
Its like Lance Armstrong said, if you didnt take roids in cycling you could not compete. I believe it was the same in MMA and its only changing now. 

Of course there are going to be exceptions. I just think since it was the culture of the sport the exceptions are few. How many of the older fighters have not been on TRT or roids? Mir, Bigfoot, Rothwell, Overoid, Barnett, half of the current top ten and they are the only ones who've been popped. Thats 50% of the HW division done for roids, or in Mirs case TRT replacement. What is so hard to believe about what Im arguing here, when the number of fighters caught speaks for itself? And they werent even testing properly until the last few months!!!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> I dont think Im being emotional in the slightest about this. You just dont like me posing the question about Aldo and roids because its a sensitive issue, and you feel it is damaging to his character to infer he was using roids. What do you think about that quote where he said everyone uses roids? Was he being emotional about the subject when he said that, or was he champion of the world, a guy who calls it straight and exactly how he sees it telling the truth? I quote it again "Everyone is on steroids' His words.


Sensitive? WTF? It's not about not being open to Aldo eventually using roids, it's about you pointing Aldo is on roids because he is old guard, but not admitting the chances McGregor, who is *just two freaking years younger* than Aldo, being on PEDs are just the same. GSP and a bunch of other people also said everyone is on something, hell, who knows, but McGregor is so much better than all this and he is the cleanest fighter ever, right? Give me a break, man.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

Here come the body punches from McGreggor


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Warning said:


> Once again ufc fighters know how to train better then forum posters. It's OK to have opinions, but opinions do not make you champ. Hard training, even 2 weeks before a fight. Makes you champ. Accidents happen, but that is what you have to risk to be Champion of the world.


Personal experience aside, you can use logics on how a human body works and reacts. If you don't want to do that look at sparring footage from guys like Anderson Silva, it's almost always moderate sparring (post Chute Boxe time), not surprisingly he was one of those fighters that I can't remember to ever have pulled out of a fight. As far as I know, similar sparring practice applies to the Diaz brothers who are also not known to constantly pull out of fights due to injury. Now there is McGregor, who obviously preaches "smart" training instead of "hard" training. So there are your UFC fighters who know how to train "better". Not all camps and coaches are stuck in the stone ages.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> jonnyg4508 said:
> 
> 
> > Still not understanding your formula. But I think if a guy fought 2005 or earlier hr is old school.
> ...


Alright ive officially lost you. 

Never said it was hard to believe. I just dont get where Aldo is old guard. Faber and Cruz are then as well. Id expect them of roid use just as much as I would Aldo. 

They havent started testing the right way u til recently like you said. So why is it so hard to believe Conor has been on something to make weight or on something to maintain big power at a small weight? 

Your agument is flawed when you cant consider Conor being on somethibgfor his UFC fights. I never said Aldo on roids is not possible. I also never said roid use hasnt been a problem in mma.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Because roid use is so wide spread in MMA, when anything even SLIGHTLY out of the ordinary happens with the random testing, such as that thing with the double test the other week with Aldo, even though he has never been caught roiding. I always feel a bit suspicious of the fighter.

That's not saying I think he roids, I have no idea, but things like that put that doubt in my mind. 

It isn't because I'm a McGregor fan, I'm a big fan of Aldo too. If it happened the other way around I'd feel exactly the same.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

John8204 said:


> I love how I made this exact same thread last night, it was merged early this morning and hours later a new thread had to pop up.


Yep, and I'm totally about to merge this shit as well!



Merged!


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Stick and move Edgar,no thanks. Better just cancel the whole titlefight till Aldo is fit


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Alright ive officially lost you.
> 
> Never said it was hard to believe. I just dont get where Aldo is old guard. Faber and Cruz are then as well. Id expect them of roid use just as much as I would Aldo.
> 
> ...


Its harder to believe Conor is on something because theres a different culture between the history of the two countries when it comes to fighting. 

Brazil is known for steroids. Fact. Ireland is not. We've had one athlete who was successful who used roids, a swimmer who lived in holland with a drug dealer who got done after the barcelona olympics. 
Conor comes from amateur boxing background a big sport in ireland where a figther has never been popped for roids ever. And they are tested all the time in amateur events across europe. Constant testing they grow up with
The gym he's fighting out of has never had a fighter popped, or even had a suspicion about it. 
The guy stays in fantastic shape all the time, we know thats the best way to make the lower weight classes instead of cutting big weight the week of the fight. He eats well all the time, he trains smart and doesn't go through wars in the gym. 
Now unless you and sportsman are ******* morons, which I know are not, its reasonable to deduct Aldo has more chance of being on roids then Conor, and to go on like im being unfair about this or something, is bizarre! Theres no proof either of them is on or off the roids, but if you had to put a bet on who was the more likely to be on them you would bet on Jose for sure. If you didnt your just deluding yourself. For some reason if I look at something objectively and come out on the side of mcgergor I have his balls in my mouth, when it is plainly obvious there is a big difference in the fighting culture and history of both guys. 

Obviously I cant say for certain Conor is not on roids. I can use my judgement though and make reasonable conclusions based on the facts as to what is likely and what is not. Theres nothing incoherent or difficult to understand about that.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Brazil is known for *steroids*. Fact. Ireland is not.





DonRifle said:


> Brazil is known for *MMA Champions*. Fact. Ireland is not.


Fixed for you. 

Sure. Bet José Aldo who isn't finishing no fights for ages, always gets hurt and has to postpone fights and is known for losing cardio and speed toward the late rounds, has a better chance of being a roider than Conor, who is just two years younger and enormous for the division he cuts weight for so well and don't come with the lanky fighter excuse, the guy has muscles, Max Holloway is a lanky FW, though.

You have no grounds to say what you are saying and I feel ridiculous countering that because it looks like I think Conor is cheating, which I am not.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Heres a guy who recently sustained 3 broken Ribs against former UFC Champ Brock Lesnar.

Yeah, I know its WWE and slighty off topic - but this is a real injury. Check out the grimace on Nobles face.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Spite said:


> Heres a guy who recently sustained 3 broken Ribs against former UFC Champ Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Yeah, I know its WWE and slighty off topic - but this is a real injury. Check out the grimace on Nobles face.


Even the mention of WWE gets you 10 lashes!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Alright guys, calm your passions.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Killz said:


> Alright guys, calm your passions.


Is that how you call it? Your "passion"? :laugh:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Even the mention of WWE gets you 10 lashes!


You kinky little Irishman you.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Leed said:


> Is that how you call it? Your "passion"? :laugh:


It's what the ladies call it :wink03:



Spite said:


> You kinky little Irishman you.


TEN PENIS LASHES!!!! :admin:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Wheres the edit button!!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> Wheres the *BUTTSECS *button!!


Fixed...


But yeah...back on topic and calm down you scoundrels!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Killz said:


> Alright guys, calm your passions.


I was expecting that on the chicks thread. :innocent01:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I was expecting that on the chicks thread. :innocent01:


I dont frequent that area of the forum you perverts.:confused02:


It's literally the only thread you will never get infracted from me in as I do 90% of my moderating at work.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Killz said:


> I dont frequent that area of the forum you perverts.:confused02:
> 
> 
> It's literally the only thread you will never get infracted from me in as I do 90% of my moderating at work.


Lol, you actually do any work - for your bosses?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Spite said:


> Lol, you actually do any work - for your bosses?


Believe it or not... yes... sometimes :thumb02:


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Frankie shoulda been the official replacement without a doubt. He too lost a close decision to Aldo just like Mendez, but he's also had very impressive wins since the Aldo fight. Mendez hasn't had a fight since the loss. 

I wonder what the reason was for picking Mendez over Edgar? My best guess is because Mendez gave Aldo a slightly tougher fight than Edgar did. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

kc1983 said:


> Frankie shoulda been the official replacement without a doubt. He too lost a close decision to Aldo just like Mendez, but he's also had very impressive wins since the Aldo fight. Mendez hasn't had a fight since the loss.
> 
> I wonder what the reason was for picking Mendez over Edgar? My best guess is because Mendez gave Aldo a slightly tougher fight than Edgar did.
> 
> ...


That and Conor already talked trash with Mendes, so they could use that as fight buildup. Plus Edgar is an even worse style matchup than Mendes for Conor, hype kill for sure. 

Not that he'd stand a chance against Mendes either. His only real chance is in the standup against Aldo, especially if he can exploit the injury. My pick remains Aldo though, but all these things one after another are getting annoying.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Except Chad has fought after Aldo.. :laugh:

Is this the Stipe syndrome?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Im a slight Frankie fan and dont care for Alpha Male nor Mendes.

But I seem to be in minority who think Mendes is probably better than Edgar at this point.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I've just been looking at Mendes's record. I had no idea his ONLY loses were to Aldo. Pretty Impressive.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

kc1983 said:


> Frankie shoulda been the official replacement without a doubt.


Frankie Edgar fought for the first time in 2005, he is 33 years old and still displays relentless pace and most importantly, *he is not Irish*- Frankie is obviously on roids, then. :wink03:

@Don :hug:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't really see how Edgar is better than Mendes tbh. I get why it makes more sense to do the Edgar fight, but I'd see Mendes as being the bigger knockout threat and being a faster and sharper fighter than Frankie, meaning his shots come with more velocity for takedowns. Frankie has better control but he likes to set up his takedowns with punches, and with his Trex arm style I think that would be disastrous against McGregor.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Killz said:


> I've just been looking at Mendes's record. I had no idea his ONLY loses were to Aldo. Pretty Impressive.


And that isnt to say Edgar isnt a top 3 or still very good.

I just think Mendes offers more. Stronger. More explosive. More power. 

Frankie fluttered around and sort of won some rounds vs Aldo later in the fight. Mendes came at Aldo and held his own for much of the fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't really see how Edgar is better than Mendes tbh. I get why it makes more sense to do the Edgar fight, but I'd see Mendes as being the bigger knockout threat and being a faster and sharper fighter than Frankie, meaning his shots come with more velocity for takedowns. Frankie has better control but he likes to set up his takedowns with punches, and with his Trex arm style I think that would be disastrous against McGregor.


Faster and sharper then Frankie? I just dont see it. More power? For sure. But if Edgar is anything its fast and sharp.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Faster and sharper then Frankie? I just dont see it. More power? For sure. But if Edgar is anything its fast and sharp.


His striking isn't faster but that's because he's more of a power striker where as Frankie specifically focuses on speed, but with his wrestling I think he's the more athletic of the two. Frankie has solid reactions, so he'd be focusing on a counter takedown and to beat McGregor I think he'd have to have a fight similar to AJ Vs DC and hope McGregor overcommits in his shots. McGregor leans back a lot though so I feel it'd be harder to counter him. Mendes imo is quicker due to his athleticism to just shoot from standing and if Conor's reactions aren't at say, the Edgar level, I could see Mendes taking him down while Frankie couldn't (from a normal distance shot). 

I could easily see McGregor destroying Frankie but find it REALLY hard to see him beating Mendes.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

"little bit of toughen the f**k up and we should get on with the fight"

http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/6/2...gregor-jose-aldo-dana-white-new-york-mma-news


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't like how he said it's the chin he's hunting. McGregor is a very solid body striker with a fantastic spinning back kick. Now everyone's gonna be all like "He just aimed at the ribs and said he wouldn't what a fake".

Although I'm surprised by the fighting spirit of McGregor. I thought of him more as a "martial artist who uses it to earn money", a little bit like Jon Jones. I see Donald Cerrone as a fighter while McGregor is a martial artist, you know?

Sure Conor would earn more money fighting than not fighting but in the long run a loss would risk more money from him, so like Jones I'd have thought he'd want to be fully prepared for any opponent.

Turns out McGregor is ACTUALLY that confident in his ability to destroy anyone as long as he's fully trained. He DOES see them all the same so he trained his wrestling game for Aldo to the same degree he'd train it for Mendes.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> "little bit of toughen the f**k up and we should get on with the fight"
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/6/2...gregor-jose-aldo-dana-white-new-york-mma-news


This is where McGregor just tends to go on some senseless rant. 

So if you get nailed in the rib, and don't know if it is broken or not....you are supposed to just ice it and act like it is no thing? Conor must have never been injured in the ribs. A moderate bruised rib(s) is painful enough to twist or bend. If it is broken, it seems impossible to fight. 1 shot to the rib and you turtle up. 

So Conor is saying if it was broke he would have not got it checked out anyway and just put ice on it?

He makes no sense calling Aldo a *****. Aldo said he will be there. Not sure why it was a big deal that he was checked by a doctor and the fight was in jeopardy until the results came back...

So a guy with bruised ribs is willing to put his belt on the line anyway....is a *****? Conor makes no sense at all.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Interim belt? No. Absolutely not.

Have the leprechaun fight Mendes. That should put him in his place.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This is where McGregor just tends to go on some senseless rant.
> 
> So if you get nailed in the rib, and don't know if it is broken or not....you are supposed to just ice it and act like it is no thing? Conor must have never been injured in the ribs. A moderate bruised rib(s) is painful enough to twist or bend. If it is broken, it seems impossible to fight. 1 shot to the rib and you turtle up.
> 
> ...


It doesn't need to make sense, just needs to piss Jose off and it will have its desired affect


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> It doesn't need to make sense, just needs to piss Jose off and it will have its desired affect


So he saw Sonnen do it and fail, and decided that is the route? He is sounding more and more like a cheap Sonnen rip off. 

I really don't think anything other than the belt snatch has gotten Aldo fired up. I don't think he really reads or translates what Conor says in his own interviews.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You guys read too much into this shite. Conor is just trying to wind Jose up. He doesn't care if it effects him in the fight or not. That's the last thing he's gonna be thinking about when the cage door closes. If anything, it should be in Conor's head more if he talks it up because he'd feel the pressure to back up his words more than Jose would feel the pressure to hurt him. 

But again, none of that matters. Conor will be looking to show off, Jose will be looking to hurt him. All the talk goes out the window when the cage door closes. Most Brazilians at the lower level seem to be a bit naive (Sportsman talked to me before about this in ways they can tend to be a bit childlike). Guys like Brandao being so hyped up he gassed himself out warming up. But Jose's a champ man. He's fought tonnes of times and won't feel anything in the cage.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Frankie Edgar is a much better boxer than Mendes.

Mendes puts his head down and throws the overhand. He's got power, sure, but Edgar is a much more technical striker.

His overall ground game and wrestling is better than Medes' too.

Frankie's stick and move boxing style mixed up with takedowns would be a much bigger threat than Mendes power boxing and double leg takedown - do nothing on the ground strategy.

Also, using roids doesn't always = good cardio. We can't forget ol' Shane Lactic acidosis Carwin.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Frankie Edgar is a much better boxer than Mendes.
> 
> Mendes puts his head down and throws the overhand. He's got power, sure, but Edgar is a much more technical striker.
> 
> ...



I don't think Frankie has the boxing and footwork to put McGregor off though, so I don't think his pitter patter shots to set up a takedown is going to be enough.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

kc1983 said:


> Frankie shoulda been the official replacement without a doubt. He too lost a close decision to Aldo just like Mendez, but he's also had very impressive wins since the Aldo fight. Mendez hasn't had a fight since the loss.


Ricardo Lamas? He knocked out the number 2 contender in 2:45 of the first round. Mendes would be champ if not for Aldo. I felt McGreggor should have had to fight a top 5 guy before he was given a title shot, but I understood why the UFC did it. You can't keep recycling Mendes/Aldo and from a money stand point this fight is the biggest draw. I think McGreggor better hope Aldo shows up because I don't see him getting past Mendes. I will admit I didin't see him getting past Poirier either, so he may well be better than I think.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

If Conor can beat Dennis Siver. He can beat anyone. They should just give Conor the belt. He deservers it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dana is keeping Frankie away as long as he can because he knows that he is the end of Mcnugget's fun ride. Frankie will be the champ.

pitter patter


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Dana is keeping Frankie away as long as he can because he knows that he is the end of Mcnugget's fun ride. Frankie will be the champ.
> 
> pitter patter


Ah yes, the great Gray Maynard! The bully who keeps on getting his comeuppance!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Alexander Yakovlev has that UFC championship power too?

To be fair, Maynard was actually a fantastic fighter but using those fights as your example is just as worthless as using Gray Maynard in 2015's chin as an example.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Ah yes, the great Gray Maynard! The bully who keeps on getting his comeuppance!


Yes,the man who had a chin of stone. who had never even been rocked until frankie pitter pattered his brain loose from his skull.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Hardly any difference between Edgar and Dennis Siver. Conor should not have to prove himself against nobody's. Bad enough he even has to fight Aldo. Ufc should just give him the belt. He deserves it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Warning said:


> Hardly any difference between Edgar and Dennis Siver. Conor should not have to prove himself against nobody's. Bad enough he even has to fight Aldo. Ufc should just give him the belt. He deserves it.


....now be fair... they have to put somebody in there just to show how pretty he is compared to normal men


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Warning said:


> Hardly any difference between Edgar and Dennis Siver. Conor should not have to prove himself against nobody's. Bad enough he even has to fight Aldo. Ufc should just give him the belt. He deserves it.


Not sure why you keep mentioning Dennis Siver. McGregor knocked out Dustin Poirer in the 1st round too - the dude that's looked like a destroyer since he's moved to LW.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

You can tell who doesnt like conor by the siver references. Um didnt he knock out poirier who looks like a contender now aswell as dominating holloway with a blown acl. I think people like to talk in absolutes alot. Makes you sound cool

Its ok i do it too sometimes

Conor will undoubtedly beat aldo then frankie then mendes then go and win 155 belt. %100

Edit: haha beat me to it


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Without a doubt. Conor best ever


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Lmao yeah I'm not a big fan of those kind of McGregor fans.

But as said, mentioning getting a title shot off of Siver is like mentioning getting a title shot off of getting your arse kicked by Jones. If they'd done McGregor Vs Siver THEN Poirier, things would have looked a lot better.

To be fair, my line up was:- Poirier, Korean Zombie, Swanson. KZ got drafted and Swanson got his arse kicked so they fell through. FW might be looking for a mega match with Frankie and dont want to waste him. If McGregor beat Frankie then got beat by Aldo, who was next?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Yes,the man who had a chin of stone. who had never even been rocked until frankie pitter pattered his brain loose from his skull.
















Oldfan my arse, how could anyone forget Maynard/Emerson


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Guy jumping out of the pool is BJ Penn.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

The wood was cheating.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Guy jumping out of the pool is BJ Penn.


Bullshit. No respect for martial arts if you're going to try and make fun of someone failing a technique in training.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Bullshit. No respect for martial arts if you're going to try and make fun of someone failing a technique in training.


 Wood jumping more of a lumberjack technique.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upsZZ2s3xv8


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I just read Brazilian doctors said they saw a fracture in the x ray but American doctors didn't. Wtf. Can they figure this out?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Guy jumping out of the pool is BJ Penn.


If you look closely BJ is also taking a bite out of a hamburger as he does it!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Warning said:


> Wood jumping more of a lumberjack technique.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upsZZ2s3xv8


Training's training. The one thing you don't take the piss out of is someone legit trying to train something. Systema is different


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Guy jumping out of the pool is BJ Penn.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Bullshit. No respect for martial arts if you're going to try and make fun of someone failing a technique in training.


Bullshit? What's bullshit? the 'fck you talking about?


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Sports_Nerd said:


>


He got there in the end:


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't know why anybody would want to see an injured Aldo defend his title. Honestly, i find it a little sickening to know that before the fight even starts he could be a few body shots away from crumbling. Even if Connor doesn't target the body Jose's offense is going to be watered down. It's a shame.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> I don't know why anybody would want to see an injured Aldo defend his title. Honestly, i find it a little sickening to know that before the fight even starts he could be a few body shots away from crumbling. Even if Connor doesn't target the body Jose's offense is going to be watered down. It's a shame.


Aldo has pretty much tarnished the entire event. If McGregor wins, it won't mean any thing because he fought a 'ribless' Aldo, it discredits his victory completely. 

If he pulls out and faces Mendes (which will probably happen last minute), all of the marketing for the biggest FW fight in history went to shit.

What happened to guys like Fedor fighting multiple times a year and winning ***** championships without pulling out or complaining about injuries?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Not sure why you keep mentioning Dennis Siver. McGregor knocked out Dustin Poirer in the 1st round too - the dude that's looked like a destroyer since he's moved to LW.


Not trying to say Poirier isn't good, he is. It was Conor's best win no doubt. 

But who has Poirier even beat to earn the rep he gets? He has lost to every notable guy he has fought. He beat Holloway when he was like 20 years old. 

It was a good win for sure. Medeiros is decent, but he came in overweight for that fight.

Lets not act like Poirier is some title contender. He is a good fighter who beats guys he should beat and loses to guys that are good fighters. 

Poirier has very few good wins, if any.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Oldfan my arse, how could anyone forget Maynard/Emerson


:jaw:nice try but no. Did Emerson rock him with a punch or kick? NO. did emerson do anything that hurt him? NO.

NOBODY rocked maynard until Frankie rattled his brain so loose that anybody can do it now. 

He'll do the same for Mcnugget

I love that shame meme though :thumb02: septa unella is awesome


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Not trying to say Poirier isn't good, he is. It was Conor's best win no doubt.
> 
> But who has Poirier even beat to earn the rep he gets? He has lost to every notable guy he has fought. He beat Holloway when he was like 20 years old.
> 
> ...


I agree. The porier win isn't any thing amazing, but it just get's tiring seeing people reference Dennis Siver instead of the better win in Poirer.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Aldo has pretty much tarnished the entire event. If McGregor wins, it won't mean any thing because he thought a 'ribless' Aldo, it discredits his victory completely.
> 
> If he pulls out and faces Mendes (which will probably happen last minute), all of the marketing for the biggest FW fight in history went to shit.
> 
> What happened to guys like Fedor fighting multiple times a year and winning ***** championships without pulling our or complaining about injuries?


I agree with all of that but in Fedor's case he was way better than anybody else in his division. It wasn't even close. FW is real competitive near the top and I wouldn't blame Aldo for pulling out with a messed up rib.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> I agree with all of that but in Fedor's case he was way better than anybody else in his division. It wasn't even close. FW is real competitive near the top and I wouldn't blame Aldo for pulling out with a messed up rib.


Not just Fedor, but I don't recall GSP ever pulling out of many fights due to injury, Anderson Silva, for all the flack Jon Jones gets, he's an incredibly active champ who doesn't pull out to injury either. Then there's the Diaz bros, hate em or love em, they don't pull out due to injury.

Aldo has pulled out of five title fights in the UFC. And now he's doing it in the biggest FW fight in MMA history. It's just very frustrating.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Not trying to say Poirier isn't good, he is. It was Conor's best win no doubt.
> 
> But who has Poirier even beat to earn the rep he gets? He has lost to every notable guy he has fought. He beat Holloway when he was like 20 years old.
> 
> ...


You know as well as anyone that you can pick any fighter's record apart and discredit most of his competition. I just think that's counter... i don't know counter something. How can you have great champions if all of their competition was ****?

A. Silva is a perfect example. How was he a great fighter? he never beat a great fighter. His best win is Chael Sonnen. That makes him a great fighter?


....I guess my point is ....I think a win over Poirier is impressive as hell.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> You know as well as anyone that you can pick any fighter's record apart and discredit most of his competition. I just think that's counter... i don't know counter something. How can you have great champions if all of their competition was ****?
> 
> A. Silva is a perfect example. How was he a great fighter? he never beat a great fighter. His best win is Chael Sonnen. That makes him a great fighter?
> 
> ...


*I said it was a good win....*
_
I stopped short and explained why I thought it wasn't 
"impressive as hell"._

Either way Conor's power shots are impressive and how he has won.

Also, I don't care as I sort of agree. But Anderson beat Hendo to unify the belts... He made Rich Franklin look like an amateur twice. I don't think Sonnen was his best win. Was a tough style for Anderson...but not his best wins..


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I dont consider Conors win against Siver unimpressive at all. He totally blitzed him. Aside from Conor, its not exactly common to see Siver lose the striking game so comprehensively. He was beaten every second of the fight.

Basically, Conor beat Siver in a way expected from a top level fighter. Im not sure Aldo or anybody else for that matter could have beaten im any more impressively.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I find Conor's win over holloway with a torn ACL more Impresive than his other wins.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Max was still a solid prospect then. Conor EASILY out grappled him on one leg.

Diego was a low ranked guy who would get destroyed Vs top competition. He did get destroyed by Conor.

Siver is a vet who can be trouble for a few guys, but again, got destroyed as he should against top competition.

Poirier is a solid guy and was out in one round.


Conor MIGHT struggle when he faces some other top guys but I think he's more than proved that he himself is a top guy.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

> The UFC 189 main event mega-match-up between featherweight champion Jose Aldo and Conor McGregor underwent a scary moment earlier this week, when reports out of Brazil indicated that Aldo had suffered a fractured rib, putting the fight in jeopardy.
> 
> Further analysis indicated a “bone bruise to his rib and cartilage injury during training.,” according to the UFC, which also indicated that Aldo wants to try and remain in the fight.
> 
> ...



http://www.mmaweekly.com/coach-says-jose-aldo-fighting-conor-mcgregor-still-very-much-undecided

that doesn't really sound good.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Not to worried about it. Ether fight should be good.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Warning said:


> Not to worried about it. Ether fight should be good.


I disagree. I think Aldo is much more enticing than Mendez.

I'm all for a Mendez fight, just not right now.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I disagree. I think Aldo is much more enticing than Mendez.
> 
> I'm all for a Mendez fight, just not right now.


Well yeah. I mean we would have to wait even longer for McGregor/Aldo once Mendes tossed Conor a beatdown.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I disagree. I think Aldo is much more enticing than Mendez.
> 
> I'm all for a Mendez fight, just not right now.


Are you a McGregor fan? Cause as a McGregor fan I'm of this opinion .


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Are you a McGregor fan? Cause as a McGregor fan I'm of this opinion .


I'm actually both. More of a McGregor fan though.



HitOrGetHit said:


> Well yeah. I mean we would have to wait even longer for McGregor/Aldo once Mendes tossed Conor a beatdown.


I think Mendes is a much tougher match for McGregor right now. McGregor hasn't been training for a wrestler. He's been training for a striker. I see Mendez having an easier time L&P a win than Aldo knocking him out.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Aldo is going to defend his title. The UFC will setup a match between Conor/Mendes since there has been trash talk there and Conor will be on a 2 fight skid before you know it.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

There actually promoting Rory and Robbie's fight on UFC Fight Night 70, literally the first time i've seen it get promoted. Conor and Aldo is probably not happening and the UFC knows this so now they have to push the other title fight on the card.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I was saying that I thought they'd promote it around 2 weeks before. That way it was like "Everyone look, biggest fight ever" then it turned into "AND this huge fight is on". I reckon they are trying to bring in new fans, such as the Irish, and by promoting Lawler and MacDonald secondary they then are like "Shit this looks good too".


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Got an article on 'injury-prone aldo ruining UFC 189' coming up.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I guess that's why all the people in the comments on BE love you Rep


----------

